# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Conservación de la selva puede ser un buen negocio, sostiene el Ministerio del Ambiente

## gpacheco

*Presentan grandes oportunidades de desarrollo sostenible.* *Elaboran mapa de potencialidades económicas en el país.*  *Lima, abr. 27 (ANDINA).-* El tiempo ha demostrado que no existe un divorcio entre el uso sostenible de los recursos y la protección de estas zonas de alta biodiversidad, según lo ha entendido el Ministerio del Ambiente, interesado en la búsqueda de fórmulas novedosas en las que se deja constancia, una vez más, de que la conservación ambiental también puede ser un buen negocio.  
El enfoque proteccionista de las áreas contribuyó por mucho tiempo a su aislamiento. Sin embargo, ésta no es la política del ministerio, que busca, por el contrario, una mayor articulación entre desarrollo y conservación. Nuestro interés va por difundir que la conservación también es un buen negocio, además de ser un aporte al desarrollo regional, sostuvo el jefe del Servicio Nacional de Áreas Naturales Protegidas por el Estado (Sernanp), Luis Alfaro. 
El experto, uno de los expositores del reciente seminario Áreas Naturales Protegidas como activo para el desarrollo local, señaló que está quedando atrás el concepto de que las mejores áreas protegidas son las que no tienen gente. 
El enfoque moderno de la gestión de las áreas es ver cómo integrar la conservación con la presencia de personas a su alrededor, refirió, tras detallar que ya existen experiencias en ese sentido y con resultados exitosos. 
Dio como ejemplo el Centro de Interpretación del Parque Nacional de Río Abiseo, en Huicungo, San Martín, donde se da capacitación y educación ambiental a chicos de los colegios, o la gran inversión turística que ha hecho mundialmente conocidos los lodges ecoturísticos de Madre de Dios. 
En la actualidad, hay 63 áreas naturales protegidas (ANP), con 18 millones de hectáreas de gran valor económico en materia de servicios ambientales (se estima que superan los mil millones de dólares) y un potencial incalculable. 
Hace algunos días, me reuní con el viceministro de Turismo para modernizar el producto Paracas, diversificar su oferta e identificar las inversiones que sean necesarias para hacerla más atractiva, indicó Alfaro, quien detalló que Machu Picchu es el ANP más visitada del país. 
Indicó que preparan un inventario del potencial turístico de las áreas naturales, el cual se realiza en coordinación con las regiones y la actividad privada. 
La idea indicó es atraer a un número mayor de visitantes, y no necesariamente de fuera, debido a que países como Nueva Zelanda y Estados Unidos han demostrado que las ANP pueden ser de gran interés para la población interna. 
En este sentido, Alfaro adelantó que en los próximos días firmarán un convenio con el Viceministerio de Turismo, a fin de promocionar dicha actividad en las áreas protegidas, además de articular esfuerzos con el objetivo de que todos los peruanos puedan tener acceso a estos lugares. 
Ponemos al turismo como buque insignia porque, tomando como base esta actividad, se puede promover que los sitios estén más limpios y haya una serie de beneficios para las poblaciones ubicadas cerca de ANP, un ordenamiento de los servicios que reciben, como agua, etcétera, comentó. 
De acuerdo con la Comisión de Promoción del Turismo, el gasto de turistas en áreas protegidas está en el orden de los 150 millones de dólares anuales, cifra que se espera duplicar en poco tiempo, gracias a las nuevas concepciones que se manejan en materia de desarrollo ambiental. 
El jefe del Sernanp destaca que no solo el ecoturismo puede estar detrás de mejores ingresos en las áreas naturales protegidas, y que la piscicultura, la agroforestería, la reforestación y la venta de carbono son solo algunas de las múltiples oportunidades que pueden encontrar un desarrollo insuperable en estas zonas de gran riqueza natural. 
En Madre de Dios se ubican centros de turismo y también de investigación de categoría mundial. Existen experiencias muy importantes, como la que ocurre en Paracas, donde tenemos una gran participación de guardaparques voluntarios. Hay que integrar a la población local, a fin de que los beneficios tradicionales que se producían en dichas áreas sigan dándose. Sin la alianza de los que viven en los límites de las áreas protegidas no vamos a poder manejarlas.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministerio del Ambiente presentó mapa de razas del maíz en el Perú Ministerio del Ambiente requiere mayor peso en decisiones, advierten Ministerio del Ambiente y Defensoría cooperarán en prevención de conflictos sociambientales Ministerio del Ambiente prepara plan de prevención y control de especies invasoras Ministerio del Ambiente aprobó reglamento de acceso a recursos genéticos

----------

